# space above can lights



## Electrical unlimited (Aug 2, 2010)

This maybe a dumb question but I'd rather ask before the install then find out later it is wrong. Does anyone know if there needs to be any seperation between the top of the can light and the OSB subfloor above the light. This is the first time I have installed cans in a space this tight. They are IC rated 6" cans that measure about 6 and 7/8" deep and I have about 7 and 1/8" to get them in. Does anyone see a problem with this? Thanks for your answers!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

No space necessary with an IC can. However If I can I will usually keep it away. Btw, welcome to the forum


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

IC cans allow the insulation to touch the fixture housing. That is plainly stamped onto the fixture or stated in the included directions. But does it state anywhere the 1/2" minimum to combustibles in this case the osb is not required for IC cans? I've wondered about that point before.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> IC cans allow the insulation to touch the fixture housing. That is plainly stamped onto the fixture or stated in the included directions. But does it state anywhere the 1/2" minimum to combustibles in this case the osb is not required for IC cans? I've wondered about that point before.


Look at 410.116 (A)(2). (A)(1) requires 1/2" for non ic but (A)(2) does not


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Electrical unlimited said:


> This maybe a dumb question but I'd rather ask before the install then find out later it is wrong. Does anyone know if there needs to be any seperation between the top of the can light and the OSB subfloor above the light. This is the first time I have installed cans in a space this tight. They are IC rated 6" cans that measure about 6 and 7/8" deep and I have about 7 and 1/8" to get them in. Does anyone see a problem with this? Thanks for your answers!


 
Not a dumb question at all, I just had an inspector question me about it last week. I had knocked the plaster off a ceiling, ans had my cans butted tight to the lathe above it. He didn't like it, but soon realized it was legal if they're IC rated cans.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Look at 410.116 (A)(2). (A)(1) requires 1/2" for non ic but (A)(2) does not


Good info, Something I have always wondered as well :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here I'll paste the article for those that don't have one.



> 410.116 Clearance and Installation.
> (A) Clearance.
> (1) Non-Type IC. A recessed luminaire that is not identified for contact with insulation shall have all recessed parts spaced not less than 13 mm (½ in.) from combustible materials. The points of support and the trim finishing off the opening in the ceiling or wall surface shall be permitted to be in contact with combustible materials.
> (2) Type IC. A recessed luminaire that is identified for contact with insulation, Type IC, shall be permitted to be in contact with combustible materials at recessed parts, points of support, and portions passing through or finishing off the opening in the building structure.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis, you the man. No wait, you the mod man....( insert mental thumb up here since I used quick reply and it won't let me.)


----------

